# Future Rat owner - help answer my questions please!



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

.


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

1. That water bottle looks good. I have also heard that the Choco Nose No drip bottle off amazon is good.

2. I have heard mixed opinions about puppy pads. I’m not sure what the right answer is! You can get cute fleece for the CN off Etsy and some have an absorbent layer built in.

3. Yes, they would love that

4. I recommend Yesterday’s News Scent Free Cat Litter or Back2Nature

5. Standing on grated will cause them bumble foot, so no I don’t reccomend any with grates that they stand on

6. Yes, my 5 males are all partially litter trained. They can be lazy (haha). Place the poo in the litter pan every time they go and they should soon figure it out. That’s how I trained my rats.

7. Yes those are great. They also LOVE Cheerios.

8. You can wear a robe and they will like climbing around in it and they will have to get used toyour scent. Work on holding them. Have them lick baby food of your finger which will make them have to eat close to you. You can also rub peices of toilet paper on your arms and put it in the cage which will get them used to your scent.

9.Never had one. I have heard they work well. However a 14-16 inch wheel can benefit them even more, so if that’s an option I would go for a bigger wheel. You can build one using Shadow The Rats tutorial on YouTube or buy one of Etsy.

10. You can put paper towel or fleece scraps in the space pod to soak it up.


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

ratmom! said:


> 1. That water bottle looks good. I have also heard that the Choco Nose No drip bottle off amazon is good.
> 
> 2. I have heard mixed opinions about puppy pads. I’m not sure what the right answer is! You can get cute fleece for the CN off Etsy and some have an absorbent layer built in.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for taking the time to reply!


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

Yeah, of course! I hope it was helpful! 

I did a little more research on the puppy pads. I think one of the main issues people have is them chewing on the pads and it making a mess and also I believe that the particles in the puppy pads can be harmful? Dont quote me on that, someone tell me if that's wrong!


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

I agree with everything mentioned. I would actually recommend Aspen instead of fleece, fleece will be super stinky and a pain to clean even if you have the time. If you’re planning on getting the Critter Nation, I would suggest getting a cement mixing tub of the appropriate size. I’ll try to link that tomorrow, but it basically just keeps all the loose bedding in. I would not recommend a litter box with a grate, because rats do and will eat their own poop. It’s nasty, but it’s healthy for rats and if you have a grate this will prevent it. I actually have the wheel you’re talking about. Its’s not really silent because I can hear their claws on it, but it works well. 

Anyways, hope this helped you!


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

For the cement mixing tub

I actually have it but haven't installed it. I am going to put it in later this week. I got mine from home depot for $45


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Rat-lover said:


> Hello! I might be getting rats soon. I have a few questions


Hi, congratulations and welcome!


I have no experience with that particular bottle but the bottles I use also have a valve instead of a ball bearing. I've had no issues with leaking and they're totally silent. I say give that bottle a shot and make a post to let us know how you like it!
The official Midwest fleece liner sets look really expensive. When I first got a CN, I purchased some small scraps of fleece from the remnant bin at my local fabric store and I was able to line the pans for only a few dollars. Some rats are really destructive with fabric liners so spending a ton of money can end up being very disappointing if they only last a week or two. I personally don't think puppy pads are the best option for an absorbent layer under the fleece. Something that can be washed and reused is better, IMO. Also, if you have chewers, the ingredients in puppy pads may not be totally safe. 
I use fabric liners on the platforms in my boys' cage but I prefer to use a loose substrate on the main floor. If that's not an option for you, some sort of dig box is the next best thing. 
Kaytee Critter Litter would be fine but it looks a little expensive. Paper pellet or wood pellet cat litter or wood shavings might be a cheaper alternative. I use Exquisicat, So Phresh, or Vibrant life paper pellets in my boys' litter boxes (whichever happens to be the cheapest at the moment). A pee rock might help encourage rats to use the litter box for pee but they'll still pee throughout the cage. Some rats are better than others about using litter boxes but temper your expectations. Rats aren't like cats. Don't expect perfection. 
I tried a grated litter box once. I ended throwing the grate away after a week. The grate won't be harmful to your rats at all (don't worry about bumblefoot) but it's just another thing to clean. A grate might be beneficial if you choose to use a lightweight substrate like shavings or fluffy paper so it can't get kicked out of the box. Personally, I'm not a fan of spending money needlessly and the the grated pans are just more expensive. 
From my understanding, females are often better about litter training than boys. I only keep boys and they can be pretty lazy. Some of my rats have been fantastic and easy to train, others notsomuch. I've never had a group of rats who were anywhere close to being 100% litter trained. I feel like a wizard if 70% of the poops land in the litter boxes. 
I don't trick train but whenever I shake the Gerber Puff container, my boys come running!
Don't be afraid of your rats. Bring them out of their cage and interact with them. Some rats can be a bit skittish at first but with confident handling, persistence, and patience, they'll come around!
The Silent Runner looks like a decent wheel. Don't expect silence from any wheel, though. I like that the the Silent Runner doesn't have a center axel. Some people feel 12" wheels aren't large enough for adult rats. I've never had a boy interested in a wheel so my experience is a bit limited, here. [PetRevolution] has some larger (albeit more expensive) wheel options. 
Yes. Pee will collect in Space Pods/Sputniks. Providing your rats with some nesting materials like paper or scraps of cloth could solve the problem but I actually drill a 1/4" drain hole in the bottom of my Space Pods. In my opinion, they should've been designed that way in the first place.


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

TwilxghtRat said:


> I agree with everything mentioned. I would actually recommend Aspen instead of fleece, fleece will be super stinky and a pain to clean even if you have the time. If you’re planning on getting the Critter Nation, I would suggest getting a cement mixing tub of the appropriate size. I’ll try to link that tomorrow, but it basically just keeps all the loose bedding in. I would not recommend a litter box with a grate, because rats do and will eat their own poop. It’s nasty, but it’s healthy for rats and if you have a grate this will prevent it. I actually have the wheel you’re talking about. Its’s not really silent because I can hear their claws on it, but it works well.
> 
> Anyways, hope this helped you!


Thanks! Can you link the appropriate size mixing tub? Also which type of loose substrate is best in your opinion? And if I go with that will they still be able to be litter trained?


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

CorbinDallasMyMan said:


> Hi, congratulations and welcome!
> 
> 
> I have no experience with that particular bottle but the bottles I use also have a valve instead of a ball bearing. I've had no issues with leaking and they're totally silent. I say give that bottle a shot and make a post to let us know how you like it!
> ...


In your opinion, would fleece shelves with a loose substrate floor be an easier set up to clean? And how long can I go until I have to change the bedding?


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

TwilxghtRat said:


> I agree with everything mentioned. I would actually recommend Aspen instead of fleece, fleece will be super stinky and a pain to clean even if you have the time. If you’re planning on getting the Critter Nation, I would suggest getting a cement mixing tub of the appropriate size. I’ll try to link that tomorrow, but it basically just keeps all the loose bedding in. I would not recommend a litter box with a grate, because rats do and will eat their own poop. It’s nasty, but it’s healthy for rats and if you have a grate this will prevent it. I actually have the wheel you’re talking about. Its’s not really silent because I can hear their claws on it, but it works well.
> 
> Anyways, hope this helped you!


would this work for the tub?


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

ratmom! said:


> For the cement mixing tub
> 
> I actually have it but haven't installed it. I am going to put it in later this week. I got mine from home depot for $45





Rat-lover said:


> Thanks! Can you link the appropriate size mixing tub? Also which type of loose substrate is best in your opinion? And if I go with that will they still be able to be litter trained?



Here’s a link to it! 
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Creative-P...x-36-in-L-x-8-in-D-Drywall-Mud-Pan/1000642569 

But yeah, just in case either of you didn’t know, there are 2 ways to do it. You can either set it on top of the bottom grate of the Critter Nation (that’s what I do, it removes a bit of space and I’m planning on changing to the other way) or you could remove the bottom grate and push the tray in. The second way adds more space but intrudes into the storage space. It’s really your choice! 

I use Small Pet Select Aspen bedding for the main cage and Small Pet Select pelleted bedding for their litter box! Pee rocks are great for the litter box because I have 2 girls, one pees on it then the other pees on it because they want to mark everything. It’s like a game, but it doesn’t get a stinky cage!


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

Rat-lover said:


> would this work for the tub?


Haha, that’s the one I linked, so yes!


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

TwilxghtRat said:


> Haha, that’s the one I linked, so yes!


Thanks! If I chose to use the tub option, would you also recommend to use aspen on the shelves? or just the bottom?


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

Rat-lover said:


> Thanks! If I chose to use the tub option, would you also recommend to use aspen on the shelves? or just the bottom?


Ok, I’ll just put a picture of my cage because it seems like you’re in the same boat I used to be. I have a single Critter Nation with 2 litter trained females, and it seems like that‘s what you‘re trying to prepare for!  I took off the shelf of my cage, to provide way more climbing space for hammocks and other things. Because of this, I just fill the bottom tub.


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

TwilxghtRat said:


> Ok, I’ll just put a picture of my cage because it seems like you’re in the same boat I used to be. I have a single Critter Nation with 2 litter trained females, and it seems like that‘s what you‘re trying to prepare for!  I took off the shelf of my cage, to provide way more climbing space for hammocks and other things. Because of this, I just fill the bottom tub.
> View attachment 305225


thanks for helping me!!


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

No problem 😄


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

TwilxghtRat said:


> No problem 😄


Sorry, really quick question. How long do you go before you change your aspen on the bottom?


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

It varies. I scoop out the soiled bedding with a plastic bag, and add in more Aspen pretty often, but I do a full cage clean (taking out everything to clean it one by one) about once every 1-2 months depending on how messy they’ve been.


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

TwilxghtRat said:


> It varies. I scoop out the soiled bedding with a plastic bag, and add in more Aspen pretty often, but I do a full cage clean (taking out everything to clean it one by one) about once every 1-2 months depending on how messy they’ve been.


Thanks!


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

I also wanted to add, my rats are really good about going in the litter box. I typically clean that every other day!


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

TwilxghtRat said:


> I also wanted to add, my rats are really good about going in the litter box. I typically clean that every other day!


wow! how did you train them?


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

Rat-lover said:


> wow! how did you train them?


I started out by putting in the pee stone, and constantly putting their poop in the litter box. I also observed where they pooped a lot and put the litter box in that corner


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Rat-lover said:


> In your opinion, would fleece shelves with a loose substrate floor be an easier set up to clean? And how long can I go until I have to change the bedding?


It's not really about ease of cleaning for me but the cleaning requirements are a bit different for fabric and a loose substrate. Fabric gets smelly very quickly. I change out fabric liners and cloth hammocks every few days. If you have a good system in place, it doesn't take a lot of time but you're doing it very often and there's additional laundry. Loose substrates generally have better odor/ammonia control so they require less frequent maintenance but swapping out loose bedding takes me longer than changing fleece. It ends up being a bit of a trade off. 

The reason I prefer a loose substrate for the floor of the cage is it's better for odor control and it's more entertaining for my rats. I scatter their food into the bedding and they spend all day digging and foraging around to find little bits to eat. It encourages more of their natural behaviors. 

The type of loose substrate to use is based on personal preference. Rat owners can often be opinionated and will claim that the bedding they use is the only good bedding to use and everything else is crap or worse yet, dangerous. Ignore people like this. I think the best thing to do is experiment with lots of different types of substrates to figure out what works best for you and your rats. I'd recommend avoiding anything with perfumes or fragrances ("fresh scent") and cedar but other than that, try everything! The things you're aiming for are good odor control, absorbency, low dust, fragrance-free, and affordability. No product on the market gets 10's across the board. They all have their own strengths and weaknesses. We get to choose which attributes are most important to us and we compensate for the shortcomings. 

The main thing I don't like about using a loose substrate is the dust. Every loose substrate has dust regardless of what the packaging says. Some are worse than others so some experimentation may be necessary. One of the types of aspen I use is very affordable but it's also very dusty so I use a fine-mesh cloth laundry basket to sift out the excess dust outside. It's brilliant after that. 

Also, some loose substrates are better for controlling odors and ammonia than others. This just means that some need to be changed more often than others. How long you can go between swapping out the bedding will depend on what substrate you use, how many rats you have, how big your cage is, and how often your rats use their litter tray(s). Depending on your individual circumstances, you might have to change bedding every 4 or 5 days or you might be okay going up to a couple weeks. There's no one correct formula. Everyone has to find their own cleaning routine.

Home Depot also has the [mixing tub]. I believe the one at Lowes is the same so whichever store is closer to you should work.


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

CorbinDallasMyMan said:


> It's not really about ease of cleaning for me but the cleaning requirements are a bit different for fabric and a loose substrate. Fabric gets smelly very quickly. I change out fabric liners and cloth hammocks every few days. If you have a good system in place, it doesn't take a lot of time but you're doing it very often and there's additional laundry. Loose substrates generally have better odor/ammonia control so they require less frequent maintenance but swapping out loose bedding takes me longer than changing fleece. It ends up being a bit of a trade off.
> 
> The reason I prefer a loose substrate for the floor of the cage is it's better for odor control and it's more entertaining for my rats. I scatter their food into the bedding and they spend all day digging and foraging around to find little bits to eat. It encourages more of their natural behaviors.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I think I will go with the loose substrate base!


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

Oh, I have another question. For free-roaming, can I get a plastic kiddie pool?


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Rat-lover said:


> Oh, I have another question. For free-roaming, can I get a plastic kiddie pool?


Rats are pretty good at escaping things and they can jump higher than you'd think! I've found that playpen walls need to be at least 28 inches (70 cm) tall or my boys can easily get out. I use acrylic sheets for playpen walls and because they're clear, my rats can't see the tops so they don't even try to jump out. My clear acrylic playpen walls are as short as 20 inches (50 cm) and I haven't had any escapes yet. 

I don't think a kiddie pool would be sufficient to keep rats in.


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

CorbinDallasMyMan said:


> Rats are pretty good at escaping things and they can jump higher than you'd think! I've found that playpen walls need to be at least 28 inches (70 cm) tall or my boys can easily get out. I use acrylic sheets for playpen walls and because they're clear, my rats can't see the tops so they don't even try to jump out. My clear acrylic playpen walls are as short as 20 inches (50 cm) and I haven't had any escapes yet.
> 
> I don't think a kiddie pool would be sufficient to keep rats in.


oh ok! I think then I will just free roam them in the extra room.


----------



## Slave1 (Apr 12, 2021)

ratmom! said:


> Yeah, of course! I hope it was helpful!
> 
> I did a little more research on the puppy pads. I think one of the main issues people have is them chewing on the pads and it making a mess and also I believe that the particles in the puppy pads can be harmful? Dont quote me on that, someone tell me if that's wrong!


I thought the same thing...they are like diapers and have the “stuff” that turns to gel when it gets wet and I can see that being very dangerous if eaten. We would use a layer of cardboard followed by a decent layer of newspaper and then fleece.


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

Slave1 said:


> I thought the same thing...they are like diapers and have the “stuff” that turns to gel when it gets wet and I can see that being very dangerous if eaten. We would use a layer of cardboard followed by a decent layer of newspaper and then fleece.


Yeah!


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

Slave1 said:


> I thought the same thing...they are like diapers and have the “stuff” that turns to gel when it gets wet and I can see that being very dangerous if eaten. We would use a layer of cardboard followed by a decent layer of newspaper and then fleece.


Yup! I've switched to cloth absorbent pads that are washable under the fleece - It is better for the rat and saves money!


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

.


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

Great! It’s so packed, I love it!


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

TwilxghtRat said:


> Great! It’s so packed, I love it!


Thanks!


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

.


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

Omg!! Love the names. So cute! More pics?


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

ratmom! said:


> Omg!! Love the names. So cute! More pics?


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

I have a problem - the rats won’t go in the wheel or in the space pod, and I have tried to give them some applesauce and Cheerios but they won’t eat any of it. Is this normal? and how do I get them to go in the wheel/ space pod? (PS I think the rats are already litter trained, their pee rock is wet and there are so many poops in the litter box )


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

It might just take some time. I would give it a little bit, my rats didn’t go on their wheel for the first two days. In one of the pictures, it showed a rat eating some food. As long he is something it should be ok. Scatter some cheerios around the cage and dig box and they might enjoy that more.


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

ratmom! said:


> It might just take some time. I would give it a little bit, my rats didn’t go on their wheel for the first two days. In one of the pictures, it showed a rat eating some food. As long he is something it should be ok. Scatter some cheerios around the cage and dig box and they might enjoy that more.


Ok! Thanks!


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

Any tips on socialization? They have spent hours sitting in the litter box, frozen in place while cuddling the pee rock. Whenever I go near them, they stop moving. I don't feel comfortable petting or picking them up yet, but I want to do the thing with the robe in a playpen. How do I move them?


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

You could leave a box or carrier in the entrance of the cage with treats inside. Let them to explore it, make sure not to make any noise. Once they're both in, you could take it out, close it, and quickly take them to their play area.


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

Angels with Whiskers said:


> You could leave a box or carrier in the entrance of the cage with treats inside. Let them to explore it, make sure not to make any noise. Once they're both in, you could take it out, close it, and quickly take them to their play area.


Just tried that, did not go well. I did the thing with the carrier, and then I took it to the playpen. Once I released them in there, they did NOT want to interact and just ran around. I laid down to get it on me, but it would not. So I tried treats, but the rats hate treats and run away every time I offer them. After an hour of trying to get them on me to interact and feed treats, I gave up and put them back in the cage. Then, I got some veggies for them, but while I was putting them in, Daisy escaped and I had to chase her around the house (no treats because they hate treats and do NOT want to eat them). Now they are both in the cage eating veggies while I'm here worrying about never being able to feed them treats or hold them or free roam them.
(((((
WHAT SHOULD I DO!?!
My rats:


have escaped 2 times today (critter nation cage)
Don't want treats
Won't let me touch/hold them (VERY SKITTISH)
Run away from applesauce
sit in the litter box all day, cuddling the pee rock
Are probably very traumatized 
SOMEONE HELPPPP MEEEE!! (I know it's the first day, but I am very concerned and worried and sad because my rats are skittish and escape artists)


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

Skittish on their first day of free roam is expected. I would just let them crawl on you, have treats on you, but dont try to get them to eat them, let them find it for themselves. As for them not liking the treats, rats cannot vomit so they are wary of new foods. Leave some in the cage for them. They most likley will have eaten it by the time you come back. At first, my ratties didn't take treats either, but now, they love them! 
After they are crawling on you, reward them whenever they come on you. Don't try petting or holding yet, not until they are comfortable with you. As for the escaping, is this only when the cage is open? And the sitting in the litter box, is this only when you're in there? When you enter the room, do you see them run to the litter box? Or are they already in it when you come in?


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Relax.

Some things take time and patience.


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

Angels with Whiskers said:


> Skittish on their first day of free roam is expected. I would just let them crawl on you, have treats on you, but dont try to get them to eat them, let them find it for themselves. As for them not liking the treats, rats cannot vomit so they are wary of new foods. Leave some in the cage for them. They most likley will have eaten it by the time you come back. At first, my ratties didn't take treats either, but now, they love them!
> After they are crawling on you, reward them whenever they come on you. Don't try petting or holding yet, not until they are comfortable with you. As for the escaping, is this only when the cage is open? And the sitting in the litter box, is this only when you're in there? When you enter the room, do you see them run to the litter box? Or are they already in it when you come in?





CorbinDallasMyMan said:


> Relax.
> 
> Some things take time and patience.


Thanks for replying. Yes, escaping is when the door is open, but I need to open the door so IDK what to do. The litter box is like whenever I'm there, and then like an hour after that. They also do the same under a lava ledge. I know it takes patience, I'm just an over-pessimistic worrier with the ratties, as I've never had them before and am afraid they'll never be tame like others' rats. Thank you all for the reassurance!


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

Would the hoodie thing help? where you put on a hoodie and put the rats in? Because they now spend all their time in the Space Pod so I can just pick up the space pod and put them in. Does that sound ok?


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

My rats love the hoodie! One with one big pocket in the front is nice because it is like a hammock and they all can fit in! Also a hood!


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

Okay. Seems like you’re just experiencing what every first-time rat owner has experienced! You think there’s something wrong with your ratties, just because they are not perfectly socialized at first! I was the same way! 😂

Try to not pick up the Space Pod because if they feel safe in it then hands reach in to grab it, they will automatically be more skittish and afraid of you and the Space Pod. I know personally that waiting for rats to get comfortable is really hard, you just want to play and interact with them! However, try to be as patient as possible. You can definitely take them out, but don’t reach for them or try to grab them unless they walk into or towards you and/or your hands. Any movements should be calculated and slow as possible, so you don’t scare them. If they’re ready to be in the playpen, then great! The bathrobe will most likely help you to bond with them. Treats will really help you to bond with them as well, but I’m pretty sure you know that already! 
Anyway, congratulations on your new friends and good luck! 🍀🐭


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

TwilxghtRat said:


> Okay. Seems like you’re just experiencing what every first-time rat owner has experienced! You think there’s something wrong with your ratties, just because they are not perfectly socialized at first! I was the same way! 😂
> 
> Try to not pick up the Space Pod because if they feel safe in it then hands reach in to grab it, they will automatically be more skittish and afraid of you and the Space Pod. I know personally that waiting for rats to get comfortable is really hard, you just want to play and interact with them! However, try to be as patient as possible. You can definitely take them out, but don’t reach for them or try to grab them unless they walk into or towards you and/or your hands. Any movements should be calculated and slow as possible, so you don’t scare them. If they’re ready to be in the playpen, then great! The bathrobe will most likely help you to bond with them. Treats will really help you to bond with them as well, but I’m pretty sure you know that already!
> Anyway, congratulations on your new friends and good luck! 🍀🐭


Ok. I got one of them in my hoodie, and now she seems more comfortable with me. However, I couldn't get my other rat in there, and in the spur of the moment, I dropped her and now she seems really scared and VERY skittish. I'm sooooo sorry I know that's horrible ...I am trying to earn her trust by giving treats, but neither of them seems to like them very much. I have tried cheerios, yogurt, watered-down peanut butter, oats, pumpkin seeds, and meat baby food (They love the oats, but that's not liquid). The only one of those they'll even lick is yogurt, and they did, but now if I offer it, they just run away/turn their head. They won't even look at the cheerios, PB, pumpkin seeds, or baby food. 
HELP


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

Rat-lover said:


> Ok. I got one of them in my hoodie, and now she seems more comfortable with me. However, I couldn't get my other rat in there, and in the spur of the moment, I dropped her and now she seems really scared and VERY skittish. I'm sooooo sorry I know that's horrible ...I am trying to earn her trust by giving treats, but neither of them seems to like them very much. I have tried cheerios, yogurt, watered-down peanut butter, oats, pumpkin seeds, and meat baby food (They love the oats, but that's not liquid). The only one of those they'll even lick is yogurt, and they did, but now if I offer it, they just run away/turn their head. They won't even look at the cheerios, PB, pumpkin seeds, or baby food.
> HELP


Okay. Confidence is key! Even though these are your first rats and you’re nervous, you need to act like you know what you’re doing. Basically, your rats know that you are scared to pick them up so they’re also scared. Even if you have no clue how to pick them up, just do it confidently with steady hands and they will realize that you aren’t trying to hurt them. 

Try picking them up if they’ll allow it or touch them then give them a treat. Even if they don’t accept the treat right away, just leave it in the cage and leave them alone. They are naturally prey animals so they’ll be suspicious of any treat coming from someone who they aren’t used to yet. They might take a few bites then leave it alone, this is them checking to see if it will make them sick. Basically, they’re checking to make sure it’s not poisoned or unsafe. Even if they do this, if you leave them alone they will probably eat some of it while you’re gone. Spending time with them will make them more used to you, and I can tell you’ve been doing that. Keep it up and don’t give up!


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

TwilxghtRat said:


> Okay. Confidence is key! Even though these are your first rats and you’re nervous, you need to act like you know what you’re doing. Basically, your rats know that you are scared to pick them up so they’re also scared. Even if you have no clue how to pick them up, just do it confidently with steady hands and they will realize that you aren’t trying to hurt them.
> 
> Try picking them up if they’ll allow it or touch them then give them a treat. Even if they don’t accept the treat right away, just leave it in the cage and leave them alone. They are naturally prey animals so they’ll be suspicious of any treat coming from someone who they aren’t used to yet. They might take a few bites then leave it alone, this is them checking to see if it will make them sick. Basically, they’re checking to make sure it’s not poisoned or unsafe. Even if they do this, if you leave them alone they will probably eat some of it while you’re gone. Spending time with them will make them more used to you, and I can tell you’ve been doing that. Keep it up and don’t give up!


Thank you! I was scared! I don't want to hurt them or scare them, but I'm afraid I'll hold them wrong and squish them. They sleep in their dig box a lot, and they will let me pet them (A LOT) When they're sleeping. Definitely some progress from yesterday, I'm just impatient lol.


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

Rat-lover said:


> I'm just impatient lol.


Haha, we all are to some degree!
Here are some things I watched/read when I was nervous and scared to pick up my rats. 













How to hold a rat safely


A guide to how adults and children should safely handle rats.




www.pdsa.org.uk


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

Any tips for the traumatized skittish one who refuses treats?


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

Am I doing this right?


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

Someone?


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

Ya, well there’s no right or wrong way for holding a ratto in your sweatshirt


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

ratmom! said:


> Ya, well there’s no right or wrong way for holding a ratto in your sweatshirt





ratmom! said:


> Ya, well there’s no right or wrong way for holding a ratto in your sweatshirt


Oh OK! I was concerned because I have no idea if they are supposed to be able to jump out if they want or not. Oh well. Update: Maisy and Daisy are both comfortable with licking yogurt off of my finger. Maisy is also fine with me petting her while sleeping. Daisy is still skittish when I try to pet her, but I will try more hoodie time later. Any better suggestions for getting them into the hoodie? Right now I'm just shooing them from the space pod into my hoodie. I know that's not ideal but I cant figure out another way. 
Also both ratties have figured out the wheel!


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

Don’t put them in the hoodie if they don’t want to go into it. It will only get them to associate the hoodie with bad things. Sorry if my answer is negative, but that’s just what I suggest. Also, it’s great they figured out the wheel so fast! My girls took at least a month to figure out theirs 😓😂


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

TwilxghtRat said:


> Don’t put them in the hoodie if they don’t want to go into it. It will only get them to associate the hoodie with bad things. Sorry if my answer is negative, but that’s just what I suggest. Also, it’s great they figured out the wheel so fast! My girls took at least a month to figure out theirs 😓😂


oh, ok. I will not force them then. One already willingly goes into the hoodie, the other is a little more cautious. Thanks!


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

Rat-lover said:


> how does my cage look?
> View attachment 305280
> 
> View attachment 305281
> ...


Omg that cage is like a rats dream !!!!! Well done


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

Rats_for_life said:


> Omg that cage is like a rats dream !!!!! Well done


Thank you!


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

Rat-lover said:


> Thank you!


No problem!


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

How long do you guys think I can have the rat in my hoodie for? I don't want to make them be dehydrated, starving, breathing their own pee. But I want to have them calm with me. Also right now when I put them back in the cage after hoodie time they run away. I just kind of tilt my neck hole into the cage and let them run out. should I use my hands to pick them up out of the hoodie and put them in the cage? because i feel like they arent comfortable with me picking them up yet, unless it's through the hoodie. Opinions?


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

Rat-lover said:


> How long do you guys think I can have the rat in my hoodie for? I don't want to make them be dehydrated, starving, breathing their own pee. But I want to have them calm with me. Also right now when I put them back in the cage after hoodie time they run away. I just kind of tilt my neck hole into the cage and let them run out. should I use my hands to pick them up out of the hoodie and put them in the cage? because i feel like they arent comfortable with me picking them up yet, unless it's through the hoodie. Opinions?


how long are they out in your hoodie at the moment ? Yeah I think it would be better if you picked them up and put them in their cage as it gets them used to their surroundings and your hand . Are you also having play time with them like out of the hoodie? If not you should try that


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

Rats_for_life said:


> how long are they out in your hoodie at the moment ? Yeah I think it would be better if you picked them up and put them in their cage as it gets them used to their surroundings and your hand . Are you also having play time with them like out of the hoodie? If not you should try that


I am, but it's kind of hard to catch them after playtime, because the play area is big and they are skittish.
They are out in the hoodie for about an hour a day. I put watery veggies and rat food in the hoddie so they can eat if they want.


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

Rat-lover said:


> I am, but it's kind of hard to catch them after playtime, because the play area is big and they are skittish.
> They are out in the hoodie for about an hour a day. I put watery veggies and rat food in the hoddie so they can eat if they want.


Yeah I see  
for around 10 minutes just try and hold them in your hands using a gentle voice and stroking them then increase that amount of minutes by like 10 minutes a day so they you have an hour of them in your hands and lap 
I promise soon they will be loving you and won’t be skittish at all!
an hour is fine ! in an hour they won’t be starving , they probably won’t even think about food 😂if they pee while they are in the hoodie just give it a wipe , and as to the dehydration they will be fine without water for about an hour ! I let my rats run around my room for around 3 hours and whenever they need a drink they come up to me and I let them have a drink But they Only have a drink Like 3 times in 3 hours 😂


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

Rats_for_life said:


> Yeah I see
> for around 10 minutes just try and hold them in your hands using a gentle voice and stroking them then increase that amount of minutes by like 10 minutes a day so they you have an hour of them in your hands and lap
> I promise soon they will be loving you and won’t be skittish at all!
> an hour is fine ! in an hour they won’t be starving , they probably won’t even think about food 😂if they pee while they are in the hoodie just give it a wipe , and as to the dehydration they will be fine without water for about an hour ! I let my rats run around my room for around 3 hours and whenever they need a drink they come up to me and I let them have a drink But they Only have a drink Like 3 times in 3 hours 😂


Oh! ok then. I think I thought they were like guinea pigs. When I had piggies they drank every 10 mins, so when my rats barely drink I worry 😂


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

Rat-lover said:


> Oh! ok then. I think I thought they were like guinea pigs. When I had piggies they drank every 10 mins, so when my rats barely drink I worry 😂


Ah ok , rats do drink a fair quite amount but I think it’s when they are having fun that they don’t really think about the thirst 😂no need to worry though when they are thirsty they will find a way to tell you they are very clever animals !


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

CorbinDallasMyMan said:


> I have no experience with that particular bottle but the bottles I use also have a valve instead of a ball bearing. I've had no issues with leaking and they're totally silent. I say give that bottle a shot and make a post to let us know how you like it!


Update: The water bottle works really well, it never leaks and the rats figured it out quickly. It's a bit hard to assemble but once it's on, all you need to do is to take off the cap, pour water, and put it back on. One downside is that if the rats don't finish the water, it's a pain in the butt to pour the water out because you have to take it off the cage, but you could use a turkey baster to suck the stale water or your rats could just be big drinkers.


----------



## Littlerattiefeetsies (May 17, 2021)

Hi people! I’m Rat-lover’s twin sister! I created an account a few days ago! We share the rats and I also have the same issues! Here are pictures of the ratties!
Daisy
Maisy
Here are my major issues and successes! I know it’s early, but I’m afraid that because of the treat issue, I’ll never be able to tame them!

Both rats (esp. Daisy) treat the litter box as their home base
They both know how to use the wheel and the water bottle!
Both will take only yogurt from my finger (Maisy always does, Daisy sometimes)
They dislike a lot of treats (they only like oats and yogurt and dislike/turn head away from dried pasta, chocolate (!), Cheerios, applesauce, chicken baby food, and pumpkin seeds)
Very shy, Daisy won’t let me touch her except when inside the hoodie and Maisy will only tolerate being pet in the hoodie or when she is sleeping/waking up
They both freeze a lot, like they will just stop moving and stare at me while sniffing
They nibble my fingers (like “are you food?”) when I hold them out (not aggressive, but I’m afraid that they’ll bite)
Hide in the corners of the playpen during free roam
I know that to have to be patient, but why won’t they even eat treats? We have also given them veggies and fruits! They never touch either though, even when we leave them alone!


----------



## Littlerattiefeetsies (May 17, 2021)

What does it mean that the post is waiting moderator approval?


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

First of all, welcome and we’re happy to have you! 😁

Some rats will be very suspicious of new foods if they weren’t fed them as babies. That’s why it’s important to introduce them to as many new foods as possible when they’re still young! Give the ratties some time, they’re still new and once they warm up they should enjoy the treats!

And the waiting moderator approval is just something that happens to new members!


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

Daisy licks treats from my hand now! Does anyone have a specific kind of meat baby food their rats like? I know it’s Gerbers, but which flavor?


----------



## Littlerattiefeetsies (May 17, 2021)

TwilxghtRat said:


> First of all, welcome and we’re happy to have you! 😁
> 
> Some rats will be very suspicious of new foods if they weren’t fed them as babies. That’s why it’s important to introduce them to as many new foods as possible when they’re still young! Give the ratties some time, they’re still new and once they warm up they should enjoy the treats!
> 
> And the waiting moderator approval is just something that happens to new members!


Ah ok! I was a bit concerned because everyone says to take by leading them onto your body with treats! Thank you!


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

We free roamed and grabbed them with socks on our hands, now they both tolerate being held and like to climb on our legs. The socks are because we don’t want to get scratched. If they stayed still when being held, they got a drop of whipped cream. Yay!


----------



## Rat-lover (May 10, 2021)

BTW this is the part of our playpen section off for grabbing


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

I have a question, sorry if you mentioned this earlier and I didn’t see!
Where are they from?


----------



## Littlerattiefeetsies (May 17, 2021)

TwilxghtRat said:


> I have a question, sorry if you mentioned this earlier and I didn’t see!
> Where are they from?


Oh, I didn't actually mention it. They're from craigslist, lol 😅


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

Did the post have any information? I’m just curious on how they were bred!


----------



## Littlerattiefeetsies (May 17, 2021)

TwilxghtRat said:


> Did the post have any information? I’m just curious on how they were bred!


Not really 😶they just didn't want them anymore for some reason 😢


----------



## Littlerattiefeetsies (May 17, 2021)

why are sleeping ratties so cute?!?


----------

